# safety violation



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Started a project on a new site yesterday and got a safety write up this morning because one of our 10 ladders was missing the load rating sticker. It was actually still there, but the writing was wore off. I think we're under a microscope..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Started a project on a new site yesterday and got a safety write up this morning because one of our 10 ladders was missing the load rating sticker. It was actually still there, but the writing was wore off. I think we're under a microscope..


Really?

Is there some place you can buy ladder stickers?

And what will stop someone from peeling them off.?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the safety guy needs to go visit his gynecologist.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Is there some place you can buy ladder stickers?



We've gotten them from just about ever ladder manufacturer. You can probably even buy them online now a days.


It's stupid, but all you can do it mark the price of the replacement label kits up a few hundred % and stick it to the client. :thumbup:


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's standard practice on the job I'm on now. You have to be ladder certified with a ladder check sheet and a ladder tag like a scaffold tag. Waste of time. But never mind the guy over there grinding the steel with out a face shield.


----------



## chicagoremodeling (Apr 2, 2012)

knowshorts said:


> I think the safety guy needs to go visit his gynecologist.


He does! Just b/c you were missing a sticker wait you weren't it was just worn down. All they are looking for is money! But warning isn't that bad. :thumbsup:


----------

